# FF media recipes



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone got there own recipes for media, perhaps a recipe that doesnt smell too bad, i use joshs frogs media right now and there media smells great. im just curious think i might want to give it a try and make my own media one day. thanks


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Seriously.... you need to use the search function, just put in "fruit fly media".

I just responded to a recent thread answering your exact question!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/32919-containg-smell-ff-cultures.html 

edit: Sorry if I was harsh, but comon now when you ask a question like that you wonder why there were 38 views and not one comment..... it is very hard not to get frustrated when it is right in front (literally, you had to simply scroll down in the feeding section to find the thread) of you, and you need someone to provide you a link.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

well i dont mean to sound harsh either but i guess you didnt read my post correctly maybe this part "anyone got there own recipes for media."and the part after was "perhaps one that dosnt smell bad." my point with this thread wasnt to repost what was posted in that thread about how to make media not smell, it was to get a few full recipes from different people that have made there own media and have had success with that media.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm not sure what gets cultures to smell. I use a VERY basic recipe, that I'm sure many others are using as well, and I don't have any problems with mine ever smelling whereas others do. I use about a 1lb box of potato flakes, 1 cup brewers yeast, 1 cup powdered sugar. When I mix up a batch I add just a little vinegar for a mold inhibitor. I keep my cultures for over a month with no smell problem.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the recipe gary. where can i pick up some brewers yeast?


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

any fitness or vitamin store


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I just tried dietary yeast in my last FF mix instead of brewers yeast. The dietary yeast seems to be doing just fine with no difference in production. You can buy dietary yeast at any health food store, and most decent grocery stores with a bulk bin section.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Mac said:


> Seriously.... you need to use the search function, just put in "fruit fly media".



TONS of home recipe's out there !


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

scream-aim-fire said:


> thanks for the recipe gary. where can i pick up some brewers yeast?


I'd recommend Joshs Frogs for the brewers yeast. I think even with the shipping you'll save some money over a vitamin store.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

cool thanks for the info gary


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Taking a chance at being flamed here, but oh well...

Josh, I tried the Advanced search for 'recipe' in all thread titles. There are 15 results, at least 5 of which have a few FF media recipes posted. Rather than snap back at the original person who suggested the search - why not actually try it? You could have easily tacked this question onto one of those threads...

Post smart, not hard! 

Edit: I just noticed that ONE thread below yours in the food forum is Shawn H's great thread called FF media mix ideas.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Fishman said:


> I just tried dietary yeast in my last FF mix instead of brewers yeast.
> 
> 
> > Most dietary yeasts are brewer's yeast repackaged...
> ...


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

afterdark said:


> ...I tried the Advanced search for 'recipe' in all thread titles. There are 15 results, at least 5 of which have a few FF media recipes posted.


Try keywords "recipe yeast" and search the entire post not just the title. I buy prepackaged media otherwise I'd post a recipe for you. Most basic recipes are starch-sugar-yeast varients.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

i did search a little, i did see a few recipes on the first couple of pages for fruit fly media recipes, but i posted this mostly to get more than just one recipe from a single thread found by searching. anyway i may have been wrong for posting this thread but i only did it so that i wouldnt be spending hours seaching through endless threads just to get a recipe from it. i just wanted a few people to post a few recipes that have worked good for them, thats all.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

scream-aim-fire said:


> ... anyway i may have been wrong for posting this thread but i only did it so that i wouldnt be spending hours seaching through endless threads just to get a recipe from it. i just wanted a few people to post a few recipes that have worked good for them, thats all.


Absolutely nothing wrong with posting this thread. Surely someone else will post the same question again and you'll be able to reply with the recipe that works for you. It's just that there's more info and history in the archives and details you may not get otherwise. There are several different recipes and just as many or more reasons why people like or dislike a particular one.
At some point in the near future, you could come back to this thread and post what you liked or disliked about the recipe(s) you tried.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a great (secret) recipe that's fairly expensive. I'm trying to bring the price of the ingredients down because atm it doesn't make sense to pay for it instead of buying from a sponsor. It's the same price in bulk foods and I have to mix it myself. Also, you need to buy a lot of ingredients in bulk to make it worth it.

-Nish


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

nish07 said:


> I have a great (secret) recipe that's fairly expensive. I'm trying to bring the price of the ingredients down because atm it doesn't make sense to pay for it instead of buying from a sponsor. It's the same price in bulk foods and I have to mix it myself. Also, you need to buy a lot of ingredients in bulk to make it worth it.
> 
> -Nish


Thats SO helpful 

I wish I could remember who to give credit for this recipe, but I got it a while back and works great for me. I live in AZ so drying out was a problem in the beginning, but I have never had a mold problem. 

1 part powdered sugar
2 parts powdered milk
4 parts potato flake

I mix with equal parts water and sprinkle with yeast.

I plan on working spirulina into the recipe.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Ed said:


> Fishman said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried dietary yeast in my last FF mix instead of brewers yeast.
> ...


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

I`ve noticed all the recipe`s have powered suger in them i don`t use it myself what does it do for the cultures?Does it increse the prod. in anyway.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I use a mix of pure fructose and pure glucose (dextrose).

-Nish


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine is probably not the best/most nutritious, but it is easy and cheap--

Dry Mix:
1 part powdered sugar
8 parts potato flakes
A couple of pinches of baker's yeast (or active dry yeast)

I keep the dry mix together (without the yeast--I keep that in the fridge until I'm going to make a new culture) in a sealed container, then I mix 1 part dry mix to 1 part half water half vinegar. Make sure you get your excelsior (or coffee filters) in before it sets up too much. 

Works great for me--my melos batches usually start producing within 5-6 days and last for a month without much smell at all.

Good luck! =)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogcrazy said:


> I`ve noticed all the recipe`s have powered suger in them i don`t use it myself what does it do for the cultures?Does it increse the prod. in anyway.


It does a couple of things. Off the top of my head it changes the osmotic potential of the media which can help prevent other unwanted organisms (bacteria,fungi) from getting established and it provides a immediate source of carbon. 

Ed


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I will post my recipe if you want. Just realize josh's mix to all the righ stuff and smel good.

I have exttra protein, extra spirulina. My mix lass for awhle; I bougt enoug bulkfood to get me past 4-6 months.

Oh also, I use quick oats blended.

-Nish


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

nish07 said:


> I will post my recipe if you want. Just realize josh's mix to all the righ stuff and smel good.
> 
> I have exttra protein, extra spirulina. My mix lass for awhle; I bougt enoug bulkfood to get me past 4-6 months.
> 
> ...


Nish - I'd be very interested to see your recipe - feel free to PM me.

Also, no offense, but this forum needs a spell check in the worst way.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Er, I don't remember typing so incredibly badly (I don't drink anymore either). Not sure what my issue was at the time. 

-Nish


----------



## JLHayes13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dragas said:


> Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den


I am currently trying the "Power Mix" off of that site. I have already had two massive waves of ff's in one of the cultures and the other two should start their second cycles soon. It is expensive to make the media but there is still about 75% of the media left in the oldest culture and no mold. If it keeps this production up it is worth it to me because I have more flies than I know what to do with rather than barely scraping by. 

I also started using corrugated cardboard panels instead of coffee filters and they are doing very well so far. Every inch of the cardboard is covered with ff larvae casings and is still holding strong unlike coffee filters; it is also cheap or can be used from normal packaging that you buy all the time. 

Another thing I started doing since I have so many extra ff now (they tend to die if they are left in the same containers) is to put an overripe banana in a container and pour a hundred ff in there. I then use that container to feed from and just top it off when the cultures get too many ff in them; I have been able to keep ff alive for over 2 weeks doing this.


----------

